# Just me or are black Friday deals fairly lame this year?



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2015)

Seems that there's not much in the way of novel Black Friday deals. I have the sense that the retailers aren't offering nearly the discounts we saw in the last couple of years. Checked B&H, Adorama and Amazon, and didn't see much worth noting. Looking in wrong places?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Seems that there's not much in the way of novel Black Friday deals. I have the sense that the retailers aren't offering nearly the discounts we saw in the last couple of years. Checked B&H, Adorama and Amazon, and didn't see much worth noting. Looking in wrong places?



It's definitely not as good year over year.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2015)

I have not seen any earth shattering deals, but the B&H $90 deal for one year of Adobe CC for photographers saved me $40.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 27, 2015)

Well, I got the 100-400 "L" at 15% off at the Canon refurb store, so I'm not complaining.

Black Friday is all about the average consumer getting good bargains on clothes, appliances, toys, etc., from retailers. Most of the people on this forum aren't the target audience. I'm actually quite pleased that camera dealers and manufacturers offer any deals at all. (BTW, Creative Live has a 25% off sale on their courses and Peachpit is offering up to 55% off their videos and books, so there are some decent deals out there for photographers)

And...if you wanted an entry level DSLR, there are some pretty good bargains available.


----------



## candc (Nov 27, 2015)

Adorama had gitzo systematic tripods for $500.00 off "in stock ready to ship" apparently they had and sold a couple for that but left the add up on the website for bait. When you add to cart you got a message saying "warehouses capacity has been exceeded". Called them up and got the story about "the website hasn't caught up yet". Ya hey.

Would have been a great deal if it wasn't just a teaser.


----------



## RGF (Nov 27, 2015)

card prices have come down a bit but dramatically. Too bad, then again I waiting to see if the 1DX M2 requires Cfast cards and what cards the 5D M4 takes.

By then I'll be broke and will not be able to afford any cards. Being retired is great except that my play $ is limited.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 28, 2015)

.
Compared with recent years, there's not much really compelling. I got a good deal on a refurb lens, but such a sale tends to happen a few times a year; nothing special.

This is surprising given the overall slump in photographic equipment sales. I expected the big companies to come out with offers you couldn't refuse this year. Maybe they're holding off until closer to Christmas.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 28, 2015)

Stopped by my local camera store on the way home.....

20 percent off all memory cards...... and sold out of the one I wanted 

Stopped by the grocery store......

In a bin of DVDs by the cash registers they had "The Princess Bride" in BlueRay for $4.99.... 

So for me black Friday was miss and hit....


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 28, 2015)

Don't know! I'm in Germany. 
They only adapted the names here but the rebates look like thes same you could get over the year. 
To me it looks like rip-off. They make people think it's special but it isn't.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 28, 2015)

I asked for a discount on the 35 L II, and I got 10%, I'm okay happy with that. Maybe, just maybe I'll get it today.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 30, 2015)

Not sure about the USA, but here in the UK many retailers are conspicuously reducing their Black Friday incentives as they've realised that it doesn't create extra revenue so much as distort the buying trends. Plus the scenes of chaos last year may have sparked a bit of public opposition this time around.

Still, managed to get $350 off a 70-200 f/4 L IS at Henry's in Canada to collect when I go home for the holidays.


----------



## N3vo (Dec 17, 2015)

I got s refurbished 6d off canon for 900, with shutter count of 12, thought that was a great Black Friday week deal!


----------

